# For Keto Diet, is it possible to just eat Tuna ommletes?



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello Lads,

Until I read up on the keto diet properly was wondering if you could do it purely on Tuna omlettes ?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

You need more fat for a keto diet - how long you want to do this for?

I think you'd feel quite sick after a few days + you need some kind of fibre.

Make sure you take your green supps & multi vits also.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

gymfit said:


> You need more fat for a keto diet - how long you want to do this for?
> 
> I think you'd feel quite sick after a few days + you need some kind of fibre.
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks for that,


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why u want to eat jus that ?


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

there a few examples on this board of full diet plan for keto, its not an easy diet


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheese and chorizo omlettes are fcuking nice. hi fat, no carbs.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Cheese and mayo with everything and double cream in your shakes.

I loves me keto.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> cheese and chorizo omlettes are fcuking nice. hi fat, no carbs.


Had one of them for the first time when I was on my keto... fcuking amazing! :rockon:


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

sizar said:


> why u want to eat jus that ?


Hello Sizar,

well, I aint got much food in at the min and I dont get payed till next week, so just looking at it till then, plus I wanna keep it as simple as possible mate.

what do you recommend as I know your well clued up with the diet,my weight is 10 and half stone


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not overweight obviously but I wanna cut up


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

boxer2quick said:


> Hello Sizar,
> 
> well, I aint got much food in at the min and I dont get payed till next week, so just looking at it till then, plus I wanna keep it as simple as possible mate.


Im on KETO at the moment mate, good diet if your strict and get it right.

The one tip I will give you is to be sure of your macros. You do need plenty of fats in your diet to convince your body that it has enough dietary fat coming in to sustain itself and to use this for fuel rather than the carbs its used to.

I should imagine you need at least 100g of fats (900 calories worth) to achieve this. Extra Virgin Olive Oil in my protein shakes helps me achieve this easily. A tin of tuna with a couple of tablespoons of oil goes down well too, as does a tablespoon of natural peanut butter.

There are lots of diet examples on the forum so just do a quick search and you are well away.

Godo luck mate


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

boxer2quick said:


> Hello Sizar,
> 
> Weight is 10 and half stone


Just seen your weight mate - are you sure you want to cut at 10.5 stone?? Perhaps adding a couple of stone of muscle first would mean you carry body fat a little better visually and would also increase your daily calorie requirements which helps no end when trying to cut fat.

Just a thought mate...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you could eat those if you wanted. whole eggs will provide your proterin and fat then the tune will bump protein up. as long as ure hitting 0.5g fat per lb of bodyweight and 1.5g protein per lb of bodweight it would be a keto diet.

However not the best idea. i would prefer a wider range of foods, and 100g broccoli with 3 meals plus a fiber supplement.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

you would soon get sick of eating stinky fish omlettes every day numerous times a day :scared:


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

hilly said:


> you could eat those if you wanted. whole eggs will provide your proterin and fat then the tune will bump protein up. as long as ure hitting 0.5g fat per lb of bodyweight and 1.5g protein per lb of bodweight it would be a keto diet.
> 
> However not the best idea. i would prefer a wider range of foods, and 100g broccoli with 3 meals plus a fiber supplement.


Nice one mate, so lets say if Im 150 Ibs of body weight ive gotta be eating 75 grams of fat a day? I just wanna know the basics and learn as I go along with this diet,picking up tips along the way


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Munch said:


> Just seen your weight mate - are you sure you want to cut at 10.5 stone??  Perhaps adding a couple of stone of muscle first would mean you carry body fat a little better visually and would also increase your daily calorie requirements which helps no end when trying to cut fat.
> 
> Just a thought mate...


Yeah I know what your saying mate, but I wanna cut up first then build on it then, I carry a bit of fat and dont like it, Im 5,4 by the way so Im a short ****,its not like im really tall and not weigh much, I would only wanna be about 11 stone anyway but look good


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

get some pics up boxer


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

stevo99 said:


> get some pics up boxer


Stevo Mate, Im crap with Technology, I can only just send emails lol,


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Couldn't imagine eating a tuna ommlette, is it really that nice?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

at 150 LB how tall are you ? .. i can't imagine you be carrying much body fat .. what's the reason for cutting at this stage mate ?


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

sizar said:


> at 150 LB how tall are you ? .. i can't imagine you be carrying much body fat .. what's the reason for cutting at this stage mate ?


Im a short **** Sizar,Im 5,4, I wanna look lean mate,not just my body but round my face too and recon this diet might do that for me


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Couldn't imagine eating a tuna ommlette, is it really that nice?


hahaha,yeah I recon,try em:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Mackerel and Gruyère cheese omelettes are the bomb! Dont like Tuna.

In reality, no, its not a good idea to rely on eggs and tuna for a week. But needs must, I once had a week on nothing but milk and whey (long story) Make sure your getting plenty of fibre supps though, or better still green veg otherwise your bum hole will hate you!


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

how many eggs are in your omalette? why not substitute the tuna for sliced chicken sumtimes. u cant beat a chicken omalette.


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

b4kun09 said:


> how many eggs are in your omalette? why not substitute the tuna for sliced chicken sumtimes. u cant beat a chicken omalette.


5 eggs mate, Im getting some Rabbit tomorrow,think I'll start eating that all the time cos Its cheap and meant to be good for protein


----------



## Dontknowjack (Jan 8, 2010)

am no expert on the keto diet but i do now eating nothing but tuna ommlets cant be good for you  got to mix it up mate


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I wouldnt solely rely on tuna omellettes bud, if you cant get more food until you get paid, probably best off just waiting til then if you can?

I followed this one and I twas very effective, combined with 9g of fish oils a day

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/79198-keto-diet.html

May want to adapt the quantities of some of the foods, but its a very good diet personally... When you're coming off you must introduce carbs slowly and gradually, preferably by 5g a day of good carbs (such as veg or fruit).


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> I wouldnt solely rely on tuna omellettes bud, if you cant get more food until you get paid, probably best off just waiting til then if you can?
> 
> I followed this one and I twas very effective, combined with 9g of fish oils a day
> 
> ...


 Cheers Geezer,

I have a look at that :thumb:


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

maybe alternate the tuna omlettes with some of that rabbit with broccoli. At least it won't be quite so boring!


----------

